# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  "Dias de magia y nocilla" Nacho Diago

## cisco027

Hola buenas. 

Va estar en Valencia este espectáculo y quería saber si alguien lo ha visto o conoce a este mago si me podía dar alguna opinión al respecto y si vale la pena ir. He estado leyendo por internet y no he encontrado muchos comentarios aunque si que he visto que ha pasado por bastante locales y teatros de España.


Un saludo.

----------

